

Tempting alternative to Wired's $150 PC ($200 version) - johnrob
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8304655

======
johnrob
I think $50 is not worth the hassle. The main question is whether I can use
gOS in a "normal" linux manner, or have to reinstall a standard linux distro
on it.

